# What Do Yall Think



## Shagee415 (Dec 17, 2013)

Some are thins and others are 1 1/4" thick. was wondering on what wood they were. Probably will be up to trade too. thanks for yalls help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 17, 2013)

Jarrod,
7883 looks like sycamore. I'll be anxious to see what folks think 7881 is.. nice wood myrtle color but hard to say
Jim R


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 18, 2013)

thanks Jim


----------



## phinds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, that last one is definitely sycamore.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2013)

A real Wild Guess on first one- some kind of birch?


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 18, 2013)

Is sycamore a good turning wood never turned any


----------



## phinds (Dec 18, 2013)

Shagee415 said:


> Is sycamore a good turning wood never turned any


 
It's easy to turn and it makes for a beautiful result but sometimes will fuzz up a bit if your tools aren't razor sharp.


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Paul


----------

